# Engineering Degree with a bad gpa



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am a civil engineering major. my gpa is about a 2.6 right now. is that really bad? can i still get a job with that low of a gpa?of course i am going to try and bring it up in these next two years. but if i dont, am i totally screwed?


----------



## sociallybehind (Nov 12, 2008)

just try to bring it up over 3.0 and you'll be fine


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

tribute311 said:


> but if i dont, am i totally screwed?


No. In the world outside of academia your gpa hardly matters even if you fresh out of college, especially with degrees like engineering, computer science, or business. If you're not gonna put it on your resume chances are they won't even ask you about it on the interview. Try to get a summer internship though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I think depends what companies we are talking about or what youll be doing. Like for my job intersts pharmaceutical sales requires a certain gpa to be considered in the company and only have a 2.3 in multidisciplinary studies. math is not for me. I wouldnt worry too much about finding a job as long as youre not in academic probation.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Just dont put your GPA on your resume..if you graduate that means you passed all the requirements

Also try to raise the GPA sooner than later (more important for grad school). The more classes you take, the bigger the pond, the less impact an A will have as you get more units


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tribute311 said:


> I am a civil engineering major. my gpa is about a 2.6 right now. is that really bad? can i still get a job with that low of a gpa?of course i am going to try and bring it up in these next two years. but if i dont, am i totally screwed?


I never put my GPA and got jobs. You got your degree; that's all that counts. They don't need to get into the GPA crap. You know the material.


----------



## beautibelle (Dec 13, 2008)

Employers only care that you have a degree; not what your GPA is. Experience counts for a lot so try to get a summer job in your field.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you guys think that the same is true for BA degrees?


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Most engineering majors have pretty bad gpas, in my school I think the engineering department had the lowest average gpa of any major.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Most employers only take a glance at your resume. They probably won't notice the fact that you didn't include your GPA, and if you have an engineering degree from a university they've heard of, you're already in good shape (assuming you have work experience).


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

To the contrary. Lots of employers ask about GPA even for pissant office jobs that don't require a college degree. Some even demand transcripts.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

OK thanks for the replies. What about in general? For any major? Im just asking in case i change my major...


----------

